# Mycil powder how to use ???



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Do i wipe egg first then dust a little on ??? The egg looks fab and is fukll of veins but it has a little mould appearing on one end


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Just sprinkle some on your toes. Should get rid of that foot fungus :lol2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

fishboy said:


> Just sprinkle some on your toes. Should get rid of that foot fungus :lol2:


HAhahaaaa you silly sod lol


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

with a cotton bud wipe as much of the mould off as you can then just sprinkle the powder on, it worked great for me :flrt:


----------

